# Fabric Made With Superwash Yarn "Grows" When Washed?



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

This information is new to me and I wonder how many knitters are aware of this feature.

I just printed a pattern in response to another thread where this sweater is being discussed:

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/FW166_PrettyMalloryLaceSweater.pdf

On Page 2, under the heading "Pattern Notes," there is the following information:

"When working with yarn that is superwash, please keep in mind that the finished fabric will grow in length when washed. Thus, when deciding on the desired length of the sleeves and body of garment, simply multiply the knitted length (before washing) by 1.17 to get the blocked (washed) length. For example, if the pre-blocked length of the sweater is 22", multiply 22" x 1.17 = 25 3/4". This will be the length of the washed sweater."

This was new to me. If this holds true for all superwash yarns, it could probably account for more than a few projects not turning out to be the desired length after washing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> This information is new to me and I wonder how many knitters are aware of this feature.
> 
> I just printed a pattern in response to another thread where this sweater is being discussed:
> 
> ...


I knew there was a reason I do not do adult knitting! An inch or so for babies and kids is ok with me.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Exactly why it shouldn't be used for afghans and baby blankets, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm ... So far, that has not been my experience. I've made some small items with assorted superwash yarns, machine washed and dried them, and had no growing problems. Maybe this only applies to adult-sized sweaters?

I haven't had a large enough quantity of superwash yarns to make anything bigger than a scarf. My experience with _it_ taught me that superwash is a treatment that _may_ wear off. After wearing it every winter for several years and washing/drying it in the machine once a year, it partially felted!!! That is not supposed to happen with superwash! It seems not all superwash wool is created equal.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I had never heard that either but I knit an cardi with some superwash Malabrigo yarn that's so soft and cushy. When it's wet it gets enormous. I was trying to block it and it wouldn't go back into shape so I put it in the dryer for a few minutes at a time. I had to dry it until it was only a tiny bit damp for it to regain it's former size. First time that ever happened to me and I couldn't figure out why. Maybe it's the superwash treatment?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have never experienced this "growing" when using Superwash wools, which is what I primarily use to knit with. Nor have I ever seen a pattern (or ball band) that states to account for this.... I have no idea WHY this pattern would state this... 

I have knitted literally dozens of projects using superwash wools from socks to baby items (clothes, hats, blankets), to adult sweaters and blankets with no stretching or growing. I have washed and worn at least a dozen sweaters made with Superwash wool over and over with no stretching or shrinking.

Cascade is one of my favorite brands and I have several items using the Heritage yarn and none have stretched with several washings and wearings...

Perhaps it is because I hand wash ALL my hand knits?!? I have no interest in putting any of my knitting in the washer and dryer, but from reading posts on KP... I haven't heard of such complaints from ANY knitters.....


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

My experience with Cascade Superwash wasn't good. I made a fair isle tam that grew large enough to fit a giant after I hand washed it according to directions. Needless to say, I wasn't a happy camper and haven't used Cascade 220 superwash since.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

My experience and research with superwash yarns, most recently Malabrigo Rios and Dream In Color Classy-- both worsted weights, shows this to be true. 

I've never seen it put so precisely in a pattern though. 

I've knit adult sweaters with the above 2 yarns and always wash and block a large swatch (hand wash, lay flat to dry. I don't use machines on ANY knits) to get an idea of what the finished fabric will be.
Ravelry has a wealth of information on some of the most popular yarns, so I read a lot of user comments too.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... So far, that has not been my experience. I've made some small items with assorted superwash yarns, machine washed and dried them, and had no growing problems. Maybe this only applies to adult-sized sweaters?
> 
> I haven't had a large enough quantity of superwash yarns to make anything bigger than a scarf. My experience with _it_ taught me that superwash is a treatment that _may_ wear off. After wearing it every winter for several years and washing/drying it in the machine once a year, it partially felted!!! That is not supposed to happen with superwash! It seems not all superwash wool is created equal.


I read somewhere else recently, I don't remember exactly where, that superwash washed by machine does wear off in time. And here I thought being able to machine wash was the whole point. It would appear then that there is no real reason to buy superwash if, like you and me, you keep things for years.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> This information is new to me and I wonder how many knitters are aware of this feature.
> 
> I just printed a pattern in response to another thread where this sweater is being discussed:
> 
> ...


Well, It Is A Cascade Pattern, Using Cascade Yarns -- So I Would Say They Are Talking About Their Own Yarns --- 
As They Are The Ones Who Know The Characteristics And/Or Get The Complaints. :wink:

To Ask -- "If this holds true for all superwash yarns" ----
Maybe Not All, But Some. And More Importantly, 
It Is Obviously True Of Cascade Heritage 150 Sockyarn (75% Merino Superwash Wool/ 25% Nylon),
And/Or Cascade 220 Superwash Sport (100 % Merino) --- As They Have Alerted You To The Fact.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I have never experienced this "growing" when using Superwash wools, which is what I primarily use to knit with. Nor have I ever seen a pattern (or ball band) that states to account for this.... I have no idea WHY this pattern would state this...
> 
> I have knitted literally dozens of projects using superwash wools from socks to baby items (clothes, hats, blankets), to adult sweaters and blankets with no stretching or growing. I have washed and worn at least a dozen sweaters made with Superwash wool over and over with no stretching or shrinking.
> 
> ...


Same for me, I love Cascade yarns. If I have a lot of hand washing to do I put it in the washer under soak with soap, drain and spin, then soak without soap, then drain and spin. I do not put my hand knitting in the dryer.


----------



## stitcher22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's some information on superwash wools from Lionbrand. Not all superwash wools are made the same which accounts for the differences people have noted.

About Yarn: What is superwash wool?

Superwash wool is a wool yarn that is machine washable and, therefore, will not felt.

Each hair of wool is made up of scales. Felting occurs when these scales bind together. The superwash process prevents the scales from binding in one of two ways. Some superwash wools are given an acid bath that removes its scales. Alternatively, the yarn can be coated with a polymer or resin; this is essentially a protective coating for the yarn to prevent felting. A yarn can be treated with either or both methods to become superwash.

It's important to remember that excessive heat (such as with a hot setting on a washing machine or dryer) can damage a superwash coating, which may lead to felting. That is why we recommend cold washing and flat drying with our superwash wools. Also, keep in mind that superwash wools tend to stretch a little more than normal. This is because the scales of the yarn cannot bind together. It's especially important to do a proper gauge swatch with a superwash wool to see how your yarn will stretch.

A final thing worth noting is that not all washable yarns are superwash. This is because superwash is a patented process. Washable wools that are not superwash may have very different washing and drying instructions, so it's important to always follow your yarn label's care instructions.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Well, It Is A Cascade Pattern, Using Cascade Yarns -- So I Would Say They Are Talking About Their Own Yarns ---
> As They Are The Ones Who Know The Characteristics And/Or Get The Complaints. :wink:
> 
> To Ask -- "If this holds true for all superwash yarns" ----
> ...


I agree with you~

Every pattern for clothing that I've ever knit advises doing a swatch with your chosen yarn and to wash and block as you would the finished garment.

Swatches are a kind of PITA and can lie when COMPARED with the finished item BUT it's the best test overall. I have knit a complete item that ended up being my test swatch though, so I grudgingly knit the darn thing.

The truest statement in your note is the fact that the yarn maker (Cascade) has alerted the user to this fact.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

stitcher22 said:


> Here's some information on superwash wools from Lionbrand. Not all superwash wools are made the same which accounts for the differences people have noted.
> 
> About Yarn: What is superwash wool?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I read an article one time that said to test the amount of stretch you will have in a heavy garment using your particular yarn, dampen a very large swatch, hang it with weights attached to the bottom & you will then be able to calculate the amount of stretch after it dries.

I immediately had a heart attack from stress trying to figure out how MUCH weight. An ounce? A pound? How many weights? aaaacccckkkkkk

And what about sleeves? How much would THEY stretch & how much weight should you have in comparison to the back, for example? After all, large pieces would stretch more & the Law of Ph....... double aaaacccckkkkkk

Possibly, IMHO, the worst knitting advice I ever saw published. In relation to my own style of knitting, of course, not anyone else's. 

I did adapt this theory to _gain_ length on purpose, though.

The second-worst piece of advice I've read said to buy an entire extra skein of yarn for every project just to knit a big enough swatch. Written by a wealthy person with a lot of space, no doubt.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stitcher22 said:


> Here's some information on superwash wools from Lionbrand. Not all superwash wools are made the same which accounts for the differences people have noted.
> 
> About Yarn: What is superwash wool?
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that!! :thumbup:

Link: http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/525.html?language=

It never occurred to me to search on yarn manufacturers' websites for such information!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

stitcher22 said:


> Here's some information on superwash wools from Lionbrand. Not all superwash wools are made the same which accounts for the differences people have noted.
> 
> About Yarn: What is superwash wool?
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that!! :thumbup:

Link: http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/525.html?language=

It never occurred to me to search on yarn manufacturers' websites for such information!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

This has been an interesting thread. Thanks to everyone for all the expert information you have gathered and offered to the discussion. 

I'm leaving the discussion with an uncomfortable feeling of having one more point to consider in yarn selection where the ability to wash an item is desired. I have been under the impression that I could depend on the "superwash" description in making wearable items for my busy family members who don't always have time to give woolens the "old school" treatment that I give those I make for myself. 

I don't feel secure about washable woolens at all at this point and will be spending some more time rereading the materials that have been offered here.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## gigi213 (May 28, 2012)

I just hand washed a hat that fit perfectly before washing. It's ruined, having grown so much. VERY unhappy! Glad to get affirmation from your post.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I am stunned by all of this. Since I tend to knit without superwash yarn, it just hasn't come up. Of course the shawl I knit with 100% alpaca just keeps on growing.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

I have tried Drops superwash and have no problems thus far. Not sure how that compares to price of Cascade.


----------

